
Alexander Graham Bell's 1880 paper on photoacoustic effect - deeths
https://zenodo.org/record/1450056
======
deeths
Someone posted here on the photoacoustic effect a few days ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21454851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21454851))
and the link above is a cool old paper I discovered down that Internet rabbit
hole...

